# Polished Bliss: 997 GT3 with a slight difference.....



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Firstly, Happy New Year to you all 

This is the first time since before Xmas that i've managed to get on here for any decent amount of time so i'm trying to catch up with a write up or two!

This was the first official detail of 2008 and what better way to start it than to do one of my favourite cars, the GT3 

Here it is upon arrival:










I had planned to do a step by step picture guide as usual for the wash stage etc but shortly after i started to rinse the car down this happened:










So needless to say i was too cold and couldnt be ar$ed to take any more pics untill the car and I were inside in the warm unit 

So, inside is where i shall start off 

My fingers were crossed that the paint was going to be in good shape and reason for this can be seen in the pic below:










Notice the paint protection film around the panel edges? well the *entire* car had been wrapped in this so anything more than very very very light polishing was going to be a no no for this car i'm afraid!

Luckily there was only minimum marring and the odd swirl so this was a bonus!

Marring can just be seen below:










Whenever we do a car with paint film that needs polishing we always use the same product, Blackfire's GEP:










This provides just enough cut to nip out any minor defects but doesnt dull or cloud the film like most finishing polishes do. I used it with a 4" polishing pad with the [email protected] 4 to good effect:










Once this was done i applied the LSP, which was Vintage:










This was applied to the whole car and trim and left to cure for an hour or two:










Meguiars All Season Dressing was used to dress the arch liners,applied with a MF applicator:










The wheels were sealed with PB wheel sealant and the tyres were treated to Blackfire's Long Lasting Tyre Gel. The tail pipes were polished using Jeffs Werkstatt Prime Strong. I also detailed the interior but seeings as it was nearly spotless to begin with i never took any pics as i only had to hoover it out/give the plastics a wipe down and treat the leather etc 

The wax was then buffed off and i then spent a good hour going round all the edges of the film to make sure there was no wax residue left, once happy with the final results i took the after pics 






















































































































Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## typefern (Apr 7, 2006)

Stunning Clark, 

Happy New Year

Nice finish, even though its wrapped in cling film. (sort of)

I assume the red italian is at P.B. aswell?

Top Work,

John :detailer:


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

That is fcukin beautiful.top job mate


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

typefern said:


> Stunning Clark,
> 
> Happy New Year
> 
> ...


Yeah the 430 is here all week for me to play with


----------



## mattm (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm always jealous of the PB details!

Don't suppose you guys need an apprentice/tea boy/someone to deliver the cars do you?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Lovely job Clark. Do you find that after waxing there is a difference at all in the filmed areas and the unfilmed areas?


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Looks stunning Clark. Do you think the protective film detracts from the finish you would get on bare paint?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Mmmm....Gorgous.


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Sweet car... good finish, pal! 

Nice that the snow didn't continue.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> Lovely job Clark. Do you find that after waxing there is a difference at all in the filmed areas and the unfilmed areas?


Its impossible to tell mate as the only bit on the car that doesnt have film on it is under the spoiler, every single panel including the roof is done with it! 



Deanoecosse said:


> Looks stunning Clark. Do you think the protective film detracts from the finish you would get on bare paint?


Yeah it adds a significant amount more Orange Peel, which the owner recognises. Its for that reason alone i'd never have it done on my own car. however when or if that film ever comes off then there will be brand new paint underneath which is nice


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

excellent results as always Clark :thumb::thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Prob my all time fav car clark, i agree about the film i can understand the reasons but if it was me i would rather it was not there lovely car and great reg.
PS you got a text


----------



## mikecc (Dec 10, 2007)

Iv never really liked Porches but that one's a beaut. Even more so now you've worked your magic!

Kind Regards,
Mike.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Just awesome, love these cars and i see the owner ticked the PCCB option

Happy new year, you've certainly started it in style:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice work sir. Notice the Vintage looks nice and full again now, mmm!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thats simply stunning Clark, brilliant job :thumb:


----------



## Taaffy (May 9, 2006)

Fantastic result .......even with the paint film to dull the shine it looks stunning....


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Fantastic job there Clark!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Dam that looks sweet i was not expecting it to make that much diference with the full body paint film, top work mate


----------



## Sheffielder (Jun 16, 2006)

Yum Yum loving that last shot.


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy New year to everyone at PB!
What a start to the year lovely finish as always :thumb:
are there any real advantages to have the car covered in the film?


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Breeze_Blue said:


> Happy New year to everyone at PB!
> What a start to the year lovely finish as always :thumb:
> are there any real advantages to have the car covered in the film?


The reason its done is to prevent stone chips


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

seriously stunning!!! excellent work


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

The film is definately not for me. Same goes for mats inside.

If I'm paying for a new car and standing the huge depreciation, why should I protect everything just so the next owner can have the benefit:wall: :wall:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Breeze_Blue said:


> Happy New year to everyone at PB!
> What a start to the year lovely finish as always :thumb:
> are there any real advantages to have the car covered in the film?


Any scratches the car gets will hopefully only be in the film, so in theory the paint underneath will be completely defect free if or when the film ever comes off :thumb:


----------



## ianreeves (Jan 21, 2007)

Silly question, but how would the film shape up if the car was keyed ? would it protect it ?

Also if you ever wanted it off, do you think it would ? after 5 years or so ??

Oh nice job BTW


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

ianreeves said:


> Silly question, but how would the film shape up if the car was keyed ? would it protect it ?
> 
> Also if you ever wanted it off, do you think it would ? after 5 years or so ??
> 
> Oh nice job BTW


depends how much pressure was applied when keying the car really...

The film would come off pretty easily in one piece if needed


----------



## V3polo6n2 (Jan 14, 2007)

Very good job Clark, you do it at best. :thumb: 

So I have the impression that the film do decrease the final finish with some angles of view. It is giving a very good protection but I'm not a fan of these films.


Thanks for all the pics and good luck for the next works!  
And again : very good job and pics.


----------



## S4quatt (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice work as always lads. But I have to confess after seeing the car in the flesh the film defo dulls the paint, to the extent that I actually thought it was waiting to be worked on when I first walked in.

Personally I'd rather put up with the stone chips...

Whats the point of having perfect paint when you sell the car if it doesn't look that great when you own it?

Just my pennys worth...


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

S4quatt said:


> Nice work as always lads. But I have to confess after seeing the car in the flesh the film defo dulls the paint, to the extent that I actually thought it was waiting to be worked on when I first walked in.
> 
> Personally I'd rather put up with the stone chips...
> 
> ...


To be honest thats my opinion too but as long as the owner's happy then i guess thats the main thing!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Excellent start to the new year, great results on the car.

As above not a big fan on the plastic wrap but i suppose i does keep the freash paint at its best for the fuure.


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Cracking looking car there big chap:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

What a great way to start 2008  

Simple and superb finish :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Fantastic work on a fantastic car - that is on nice looking 997


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Beautiful result! Couldn't wait to see you posting.

My first detail of 08? Toyota Prius!!!  Plus it was a freebie.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

I want .....i want..... I'd even take it wrapped in the clingfilm !!!

Beautiful finish as always Clark


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work as normal Clark :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

:thumb: squirt


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Happy new year to you mate,

A beautiful car and top work as always.:thumb:


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Stunning work Clark as always, very interesting to see how you tackled the film.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

The film certainly dulls the paint, as your afters nomally have a real gloss.

Can't take away the fact that the correction and overall finish is still superb though :thumb:

Out of interest, do you still break the polish down fully? or just stop to check on how the correction is coming along, and stop once corrected?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Clark, 

The 'mat' the car is sat on in the second piccy whilst it is washed - what purpose does it have ??

Im intrigued !!

Cheers


----------



## S4quatt (Dec 10, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> Clark,
> 
> The 'mat' the car is sat on in the second piccy whilst it is washed - what purpose does it have ??
> 
> ...


I'm sure i read somewhere that its a catcher with inflatable sides to reclaim the water...

Probably some regulations about letting chemicals into the sewage system.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

wow that is stunning


----------



## ZSimon (May 30, 2006)

Stunning as per usual. Looking forward to my next visit which is coming soon


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks amazing - cracking finish on my favourite car :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

super job as always 

can understand having the film on the leading edge of the bonnet / front bumper & maybe the front wings but IMO the whole car is a bit excessive:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> The film certainly dulls the paint, as your afters nomally have a real gloss.
> 
> Can't take away the fact that the correction and overall finish is still superb though :thumb:
> 
> Out of interest, do you still break the polish down fully? or just stop to check on how the correction is coming along, and stop once corrected?


work it untill fully broken down, there's not alot of abrasives to break down anyways 



S4quatt said:


> I'm sure i read somewhere that its a catcher with inflatable sides to reclaim the water...
> 
> Probably some regulations about letting chemicals into the sewage system.


Pretty much bang on mate :thumb:

thanks for the comments folks!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Ta mate :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

one of my all time favourite cars - nice work


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Clark said:


> depends how much pressure was applied when keying the car really...
> 
> The film would come off pretty easily in one piece if needed


Anyone have any idea how easy or hard it is to remove this type of film ?

Reason im asking i brought a Focus ST with this type of film already buy the first owner which i thought was a good idea at the time, found this site just a few months later and now i would like it removed.


----------



## racefilm (Jun 21, 2007)

John74 said:


> Anyone have any idea how easy or hard it is to remove this type of film ?
> 
> Reason im asking i brought a Focus ST with this type of film already buy the first owner which i thought was a good idea at the time, found this site just a few months later and now i would like it removed.


PM me if this is what you want. Maybe I can talk you into using a new film that has absolutely ZERO orange peel.
Anyone else interested now? You know where I am.

Eddie


----------



## Benskett (Nov 6, 2006)

Every car you do looks fooking amazing, the work, the photos and the cars!

Envy is not a word :thumb:


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

racefilm said:


> PM me if this is what you want. Maybe I can talk you into using a new film that has absolutely ZERO orange peel.
> Anyone else interested now? You know where I am.
> 
> Eddie


Get the worst of the winter over with and i will be in touch abouut this.


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Lovely vehicle and a very nice detail there Clark, not sure how I missed this one though.

Um..excuse the ignornat question but I didn't know you guys got snow? I thought all you got was rain? 

Vehicle looks great, what a way to start the year huh :thumb:


----------



## jimmer (Apr 7, 2007)

Awsome finish .


----------



## marty j cdti (Jan 17, 2008)

I have to ask as a newbie.. whats is the sheet under the car for seen it alot in some albums etc?


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome finish there again Clark and on a gorgeous motor too....

The 2nd pic is kinda funny tho, I know snow foam for a pre rinse but SNOW? :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

marty j cdti said:


> I have to ask as a newbie.. whats is the sheet under the car for seen it alot in some albums etc?


It catches all the water which we then pump into a big tank, there's no drainage system in place at the unit so its a requirement made by the Council 



Mr Mike said:


> Awesome finish there again Clark and on a gorgeous motor too....
> 
> The 2nd pic is kinda funny tho, I know snow foam for a pre rinse but SNOW? :lol:


Cant believe this thread got to 6 pages without that joke being made


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm working on a car with film next week. Blackfire GEP ordered and received. Cheers PB!


----------

